# Empire "Metal Ware Corp" Rail Road Lantern



## Bmccue1964 (Oct 7, 2006)

I just bought a 6 volt Empire Rail Road lantern at a flea market. It has a bailing handle and an adjustable spotlight. It also has a lamp attached to the side that has interchangeable lenses (red or clear). The lantern swivels on a metal base. 

Unfortunately I don't have a picture since my wife is away with the camera, but the stamping on the light says "Empire" and under that "The Metal Ware Corp" "Two Rivers Wis" "Made In U.S.A"

Does anyone have any information about this lantern? I'm interested in the date. I've made the assumption it was a Rail Road lantern from seeing other lanterns on the Flashlight Museum website.

Here's a similar lantern from that site except that mine has a light also on the side: http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=EM00001


----------



## will (Oct 9, 2006)

My dad worked for the railroad for 45 years, mostly freight, the last 15 years passenger trains. The lanterns he had contained 2 bulbs, one clear and one red. and the 6 volt battery. I believe they were used mostly for signalling between the traincrew and the engineer. They would hold the handle and swing the lantern in an arc. 

Most of the conductors on the passenger trains here in NY have Maglite 2 AAs that they carry ( or look alikes ) The signaling on a long train is a mix between lights and buzzer to the engineer. 

just a side note - he had a pocket watch - I have it now. This was a railroad timepiece. It had to wound like any other pocket watch, BUT - You could not set the time on it with out opening the watch. He would have to go to the yardmaster to have it set. They did this so the employees could alter the time and thus have an excuse for a late train...


----------

